

How to choose an open source license for an app - billpatrianakos
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/450378/how-to-choose-an-open-source-license-for-an-app

======
xxqs
it's simply a matter of you to decide how your product should be used and how
much control over it you want in the future.

up until recently, I published all my code under GPL. One recent project was
to develop an interface library which is supposed to work with proprietary
modules, so I used the MIT license: <http://search.cpan.org/dist/SIAM/>

------
xxqs
the rule of thumb is quite simple: if you're in a project where your work is
intended for a mixed enterprise environment, with parts of non-opensource code
integrated with your work, then choose MIT or Apache license.

Otherwise, GPL works fine for most cases.

for example, an open-source library which is intended to be extended by
enterprise-specific drivers, is better to be published under MIT than GPL

~~~
billpatrianakos
What about BSD? I hear it falls in with Apache and MIT. Is that accurate?

~~~
xxqs
yes. I was just too lazy to type all three :)

there are slight differences between them, so it makes sense to read them
anyway before using :)

